# più precisamente da La Spezia



## ub.mar

Hi everyone,

I would like to translate this sentence but *I*'m not sure about how to order the words in *E*nglish

"Il vento viene dal mare, più precisamente da La Spezia"

What about "The wind comes from the sea, (more) precisely from La Spezia"

Can you help me?

Thank you very much.

Marco



> *Devi inserire  la FRASE nel titolo del thread, non una parola*
> Come devo scegliere i *titoli delle discussioni*?


----------



## metazoan

"... more precisely from La Spezia" is good.


----------



## rrose17

I wonder if this would sound just a little more natural to add "or" or "or to be" as in "...or to be more precise, from La Spezia."?


----------



## ub.mar

Hi Rrose and Metazoan,

thanks for the help.

I think to add "or" to make the sentence sounds more natural.

Thanks again.

Marco


----------



## Mary49

Sorry, but I don't agree about the use of "or".  It presents an alternative or choice, but this is not the case. My opinion.


----------



## and8

È vero che La Spezia è sul mare, ma è anche una città!
(Come fatto notare in un precedente post poi eliminato da un moderatore perché ritenuto non contributivo).
Sintatticamente comunque vanno bene entrambe le proposte di traduzione.


----------



## sound shift

"The wind comes (is coming? [depending on the context]) off the sea, at La Spezia to be precise"?


----------



## rrose17

Mary49 said:


> Sorry, but I don't agree about the use of "or".  It presents an alternative or choice, but this is not the case. My opinion.


Ciao, Mary. The "or" I was suggesting in the end might be a stylistic choice but the alternative that it implies is a further precision not a choice of A or B. Another example could be
_I love Indian food, or to be more precise, Indian vegetarian food. _
There's no choice, just a narrowing down. You could leave out the "or" and the meaning wouldn't change.


----------



## Odysseus54

Mary49 said:


> Sorry, but I don't agree about the use of "or".  It presents an alternative or choice, but this is not the case. My opinion.



Let's see what the good people at the Treccani think about this.



> o1 ‹_ó_› (letter., ormai raro, od, solo davanti a vocale) cong. [lat. _aut_] (radd. sint.). – Pur essendo comunem. designata come congiunzione «disgiuntiva», ha tre usi notevolmente diversi, potendo disgiungere termini che si escludono a vicenda, con valore cioè esclusivo (corrispondente al lat. _aut_), come nella frase _scherzi o fai sul serio?_; oppure proporre un’alternativa tra due o più termini (corrispondente al lat. _vel_), talora con valore inclusivo, come nella frase _di solito_, _la sera leggo o guardo la televisione_ (dove non è escluso il caso in cui si faccia l’una e l’altra cosa); o, infine, introdurre un secondo termine che è spiegazione o precisazione del primo, con valore quindi esplicativo (con valore di «ossia», «e cioè», «o per meglio dire» e sim.), come nella frase _l’elettricità animale o bioelettricità_.



What rrose17 is saying about the English 'or' is basically true also of the Itlian 'o'.


----------



## Mary49

In the light of what "the good people at the Treccani" say, let's read "Il vento viene dal mare, più precisamente da La Spezia":
1) "proporre un’alternativa tra due o più termini" = This is what I said in post #5  but it doesn't apply to the OP: is "mare" an alternative to "La Spezia"?
2) "introdurre un secondo termine che è spiegazione o precisazione del primo" = "mare" and "La Spezia" are not the same thing, they belong to different categories, unlike "elettricità animale" and "bioelettricità" which are the same.
If we use "o" in the OP sentence, we obtain "Il vento viene dal mare *o *più precisamente da La Spezia": sorry, but it doesn't work, in my opinion.


----------



## and8

Ma senza "o" secondo te la frase funzionerebbe? Perché per me sarebbe da rivedere proprio in italiano. Leggo la frase con "or" come un'esplicitazione di quella senza.
In entrambe sussiste la relazione mare - città.


----------



## Mary49

Certo che senza "o" funziona, anche in italiano.


----------



## and8

Potresti dire anche perché per cortesia?


----------



## You little ripper!

rrose17 said:


> I wonder if this would sound just a little more natural to add "or" or "or to be" as in "...or to be more precise, from La Spezia."?


----------



## HalfTaff

No matter how long or how deeply we analyse and interpret dictionary definitions, rrose17 is spot on in his comments. I don't believe that any native English speaker would find any difficulty with the insertion of the "or" - indeed, for most, it would be the natural form - or would for a moment be concerned with the relative locations of the sea and La Spezia, even if the originator of the sentence was confused about this. Forms of expression can't always be profitably subjected to logical analysis.


----------



## and8

Ok, allora viene dal mare o da La Spezia, ma seguendo quale direzione?


----------



## HalfTaff

and8 said:


> Ok, allora viene dal mare o da La Spezia, ma seguendo quale direzione?



That's not a translation question. What rrose17 suggested was a (or the) natural form of expression - a translation, in fact.


----------



## and8

Ripeto, come traduzione va bene (#6), di solito questa dovrebbe veicolare anche un senso o significato.


----------



## HalfTaff

But isn't that a question that relates to the original statement rather than the translation oof it?


----------



## Odysseus54

and8 said:


> Ok, allora viene dal mare o da La Spezia, ma seguendo quale direzione?



No, non viene "dal mare o da La Spezia" , frase che presenterebbe l'alternativa tra due direzioni di provenienza.

Viene "dal mare (o), piu' precisamente, da La Spezia", frase che passa da un'indicazione di provenienza piu' generica a una piu' precisa.  Seguendo quale direzione ?  Se capisco la tua domanda, dipende da dove si sta parlando.  Se sono a Carrara, per esempio, e dico che il vento viene dal mare, si potrebbe trattare di Ostro, Libeccio o Ponente.  Quando specifico "..(o) piu' precisamente da La Spezia", restringo la scelta al vento di ponente.

A Mary debbo le mie scuse - nel mio post #9 ho riportato una citazione dal Treccani, quando si stava discutendo 'or' in inglese, non 'o' in italiano.  Sloppy.

Per rimediare, aggiungo una citazione dal Collins :



> 4. conjunction
> You use or to introduce a comment which corrects or modifies what you have just said.
> The man was a fool, he thought, or at least incompetent.
> There was nothing more he wanted, or so he thought.
> That was sporting of him. Or should I say cowardly.
> She was aware of tension between them. Or had it been there from the beginning?



This seems to me a good explanation of the proposed use of 'or' in translating the original sentence.







_

_


----------



## and8

In linea con quanto detto precedentemente volevo dire:
Ok, diamo pure per buono/scontato che... /ammesso e non concesso che venga dal mare o La Spezia... rimane la domanda quale direzione... ?

Come invece avevo fatto anch'io presente nel post che è stato soppresso, la direzione deve essere in qualche modo implicita o desumibile dal contesto, da dove si trova il parlante, la frase quindi deve avere un uso locale per così com'è formulata.

(La frase non è accompagnata da alcun contesto).

Una possibile buona traduzione potrebbe essere infatti anche quella suggerita da sound shift (ma appunto tenendo sempre presente una direzione).


----------



## Paulfromitaly

> *NOTA:*
> 
> Pur concordando sul fatto che la frase iniziale non è precisa nell'indicare la direzione del vento, questo non è il punto del thread.
> Noi dobbiamo aiutare a tradurre la frase originale, NON a riscriverla per renderla più accurata.
> Si sta discutendo dell'uso e del senso di "o" nella frase originale, non di come si dovrebbero indicare le direzioni dei venti.


----------



## HalfTaff

Exactly.


----------



## Odysseus54

and8 said:


> In linea con quanto detto precedentemente volevo dire:
> Ok, diamo pure per buono/scontato che... /ammesso e non concesso che venga dal mare o La Spezia... rimane la domanda quale direzione... ?
> 
> Come invece avevo fatto anch'io presente nel post che è stato soppresso, la direzione deve essere in qualche modo implicita o desumibile dal contesto, da dove si trova il parlante, la frase quindi deve avere un uso locale per così com'è formulata.
> 
> (La frase non è accompagnata da alcun contesto).
> 
> Una possibile buona traduzione potrebbe essere infatti anche quella suggerita da sound shift (ma appunto tenendo sempre presente una direzione).



Sinceramente non capisco.  Che cosa e' la direzione in questo contesto ?  Stiamo parlando di provenienza del vento, e la frase ci da' la provenienza - e' una frase di senso compiuto, che si puo' tradurre in un'altra frase di senso ugualmente compiuto in inglese.

E' come se dicessi : "Roberto abita a 5 km da me".  Senza sapere dove sto io, nessuno sara' in grado di localizzare Roberto.  Ma cio' non rende la frase ne' insensata ne' sgrammaticata, ne' impossibile da tradurre.

Mi sembrano considerazioni che non hanno nulla a che vedere colla traduzione.



sound shift said:


> "The wind comes (is coming? [depending on the context]) off the sea, at La Spezia to be precise"?




Wouldn't La Spezia in your translation be the actual place the wind blows from ? In other words, the point of origin ?


----------



## london calling

Odysseus54 said:


> Wouldn't La Spezia in this sentence be the actual place the wind blows from ? In other words, the point of origin ?


Yes,  according to the original sentence:

"Il vento viene dal mare, più precisamente da La Spezia"

So   '....from La Spezia, to be exact/precise'.

I still think the Italian sentence is a bit odd, however. The wind either comes from the sea or from La Spezia...


----------



## Pietruzzo

Odysseus54 said:


> Wouldn't La Spezia in your translation (Sound Shift's) be the actual place the wind blows from ? In other words, the point of origin ? (edited to make it clearer)


Non credo proprio. La massa d'aria, ovvero il vento, proviene dal mare aperto e La Spezia è solo un punto di riferimento sulla costa che, insieme alla posizione del parlante, individua la direzione esatta da cui soffia (per due punti passa una e una sola retta). Come detto, sia il mare che la città sono punti di riferimento noti nel contesto della conversazione in oggetto e quindi ha perfettamente senso sia in italiano che in inglese l'uso di o/or per precisare la direzione: "dal mare (riferimento largo) o, più precisamente, da La Spezia(riferimento stretto)". In pratica il vento viene dal mare ma se guardi verso La Spezia lo prendi in faccia.


----------



## Odysseus54

london calling said:


> Yes,  according to the original sentence:
> 
> "Il vento viene dal mare, più precisamente da La Spezia"
> 
> So   '....from La Spezia, to be exact/precise'.
> 
> I still think the Italian sentence is a bit odd, however. The wind either comes from the sea or from La Spezia...



When we say "Il vento viene da..", we are only identifying a direction, a line running from the point we mention to us.  Not necessarily a starting point, the place the wind starts from, but a place the wind blows through on its way to us.  That's what the Italian sentence means.  And that's why the wind can come both from the sea and La Spezia - as Pietruzzo says, the former is a wider reference, the latter a narrower, more precise one.  In other words, "the wind comes from the sea through the La Spezia area.".

My question is, if in English we say "comes _off_ La Spezia", do we mean that it comes from that general direction, or that it originates, start, begins etc. in La Spezia ?



Pietruzzo said:


> Non credo proprio. La massa d'aria, ovvero il vento, proviene dal mare aperto e La Spezia è solo un punto di riferimento sulla costa che, insieme alla posizione del parlante, individua la direzione esatta da cui soffia (per due punti passa una e una sola retta). Come detto, sia il mare che la città sono punti di riferimento noti nel contesto della conversazione in oggetto e quindi ha perfettamente senso sia in italiano che in inglese l'uso di o/or per precisare la direzione: "dal mare (riferimento largo) o, più precisamente, da La Spezia(riferimento stretto)". In pratica il vento viene dal mare ma se guardi verso La Spezia lo prendi in faccia.



I meant "Wouldn't La Spezia in your translation (Sound Shift's) be the actual place the wind blows from ? In other words, the point of origin ?" .  I am simply enquiring about the use of 'off'.

I am correcting the sentence now to make it clearer.


----------



## rrose17

sound shift said:


> "The wind comes (is coming? [depending on the context]) off the sea, at La Spezia to be precise"?


In fact what is written is that it comes off* at* La Spezia, not off La Spezia, which wouldn't make sense. A bad smell might come off a city but not the wind.


----------



## and8

london calling said:


> I still think the Italian sentence is a bit odd, however.




Comunque visto che a quanto pare ai moderatori interessa solo la traduzione della frase, in terminologia nautica stretta si direbbe come ha tradotto metazoan (#2), e in alternativa anche rrose17 (#3).

C'è comunque un caso mooooolto particolare in cui però andrebbe bene la traduzione di sound shift, visto che però è già il secondo post che viene bannato nel quale faccio presente l'importanza di definire una direzione al fine di una corretta traduzione, lascio a questo punto a voi il piacere di scoprire quale.

Devo fare i miei complimenti a Pietruzzo, che nonostante il veto del post #22, parla infatti di direzione (esatto: unitamente alla posizione del parlante, ma a quanto pare anche questa viene snobbata (vedi l'edificante esempio di Roberto al post #24)).
Vedi infatti la replica del moderatore che sta "simply enquiring about the use of 'off'.", senza quindi sapere neanche di cosa si stesse parlando, e dando addirittura come scorretta la frase.

Buon lavoro, moderatori


----------

